# some "natural light" bulb i found. wanting to do my first grow not sure what to use..



## jdmlove (Sep 18, 2006)

well i got this bulb at wal-mart is this good enough for 1-2 plants i will be growing in a small box? this is my first grow i just want to make sure it will work allright. if not tell me what to get. should i get one of the long flouro lights or can i do with this bulb that just screws into a normal light fixture.

http://www.bulbs.com/products/product_detail.asp?page=products&inventory=12797

somewhat like that but it was cheaper


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 19, 2006)

thats a great bulb for a small tiny plant
 you'd be better off with a 125 watter at least
then you'd be able to cover your space better

but if what you foud is all you can afford, check the local home depot first


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 19, 2006)

jdmlove said:
			
		

> well i got this bulb at wal-mart is this good enough for 1-2 plants i will be growing in a small box? this is my first grow i just want to make sure it will work allright. if not tell me what to get. should i get one of the long flouro lights or can i do with this bulb that just screws into a normal light fixture.
> 
> http://www.bulbs.com/products/product_detail.asp?page=products&inventory=12797
> 
> somewhat like that but it was cheaper


*CFL'S are great to start plants but your gonna need something better when it comes time for flower or your gonna end up with fluffy buds and no weight. What you need to shoot for is no less than 3,000 lumens per square foot 5,000 would be much better. The light you are talking about only gives off 1,200 lumens so your gonna need a few depending on the size of your grow box. *


----------

